
Mitch Kapor's Foxmarks To Leap Into Search World - abstractbill
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/06/25/mitch-kapors-foxmarks-to-leap-into-search-world/
======
pg
I just saw a demo of this a couple days ago and it actually produced better
results than Google for an important subset of searches.

------
far33d
I've always wondered why delicious/yahoo haven't integrated delicious search
results into the main search more. I find that delicious search does a pretty
good job for general searches (recipes, ajax, etc).

~~~
erik
I've always thought reddit had huge potentail here, if only they would fix
their broken search feature.

